

Usability and Human–computer interaction example - antonradev
http://antonradev.net/usability/usability-and-human-computer-interaction-example/

======
alistergreenpan
Wow man, you wrote a lot :) I saw just the example looks nice.. but it seems I
have to read the post after all..

